# Galehead/South Twin Images



## Greg (Jan 12, 2002)

Just posted some really great images from Mike P.'s hike to Galehead and South Twin. Click HERE to check them out!

Here's a teaser:






Enjoy!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 12, 2002)

Cool pix!  8) Where is this?


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 16, 2002)

*Cool Pics*

Thanks, That would be Mt. Garfield From Galehead Hut


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2002)

Cool. I read your trip report. Sounds like a pretty technical climb.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 25, 2002)

*South Twin*

Technical no, but it's a steep grunt up the Twinway from the hut & depending on ice snow, many places where snow covers holes between the rocks & being careless could cause an serious knee or leg injury.  It's a long way out from there if you have to crawl or hobble.  Help may not show up as my understanding is S. Twin is reached more often over North Twin in Winter via a variations of where you start from.  (road is closed to N. twin Trail but bushwhack from another road is done)


----------

